# Melco or Barudan?



## cortez1314 (Jul 13, 2015)

I am getting close to pulling the trigger on purchasing a commercial embroidery machine to start a monogrammed gift business. I posted here a few weeks ago seeking input on which machine to go with, and I've narrowed it down to a Melco EMT16 (newest version of the AMAYA XTS I think) or a Barudan Elite Pro II. The Melco offer is significantly less expensive ($14K for the Melco machine+Design Pro software vs. $23 for the Barudan+Wilcom software). On-site training is included with both.

I'm curious to hear from people who have experience with either (or ideally both!) machines and what the pros and cons are. Also, do those prices sound right and what makes the Barudan so much more expensive?

Thank you!!


----------



## TheDragonlady (May 21, 2015)

I purchased the Amaya XTS a little over a year ago and for the most part I love it. It's been very easy for me to use; with a little practice bobbin changes, needle replacements, and general maintenance are a breeze. The software is also fairly easy to learn, and you'll be able to design monograms within hours of starting. The training is fantastic. The only downside I've experienced is trouble getting very small details/lettering to come out clearly, although this is probably due to my own inexperience! 

Overall, a very easy machine to learn. Definitely a good machine for a beginner.


----------



## cortez1314 (Jul 13, 2015)

TheDragonlady said:


> I purchased the Amaya XTS a little over a year ago and for the most part I love it. It's been very easy for me to use; with a little practice bobbin changes, needle replacements, and general maintenance are a breeze. The software is also fairly easy to learn, and you'll be able to design monograms within hours of starting. The training is fantastic. The only downside I've experienced is trouble getting very small details/lettering to come out clearly, although this is probably due to my own inexperience!
> 
> Overall, a very easy machine to learn. Definitely a good machine for a beginner.


Thank you, Samantha! That is great feedback. I'm curious about the small lettering issue with the Melco as well. I'm hoping to be able to do very small monograms (men's shirts, toiletry cases, etc) as well as very large lettering (tote bags, bed linens, etc). Do you think with more practice the Melco will be able to do that range well, or do you think it's just more suited to mid-size lettering? Also, how does it do on very thick materials (e.g. thick canvas, horse blankets, etc)?


----------



## Biltryt (Nov 30, 2014)

If you have done your research you should of found the top commercial machines being Barudan and Tajima. Melco does a good job and you could buy the software from gunold to do super tiny fonts..... These types of software does not work with commercial machines I.e. Barudan and tajima. The price seems right and you should also do your research on the actual software as well because both wilcom and pulse software programs are very professional without any limitations and have monogramming tools. Barudan has plenty of service reps and has been around for ever as a top tier machine. Even back in the day it was Barudan vs tajima vs ZSK and then Toyota is a offshoot of tajima meaning interchagable parts but now they have left. I personally stick with barudans because that is what I started on and wilcom software is he best in my opinion.


----------



## cortez1314 (Jul 13, 2015)

Biltryt said:


> If you have done your research you should of found the top commercial machines being Barudan and Tajima. Melco does a good job and you could buy the software from gunold to do super tiny fonts..... These types of software does not work with commercial machines I.e. Barudan and tajima. The price seems right and you should also do your research on the actual software as well because both wilcom and pulse software programs are very professional without any limitations and have monogramming tools. Barudan has plenty of service reps and has been around for ever as a top tier machine. Even back in the day it was Barudan vs tajima vs ZSK and then Toyota is a offshoot of tajima meaning interchagable parts but now they have left. I personally stick with barudans because that is what I started on and wilcom software is he best in my opinion.


Thank you, Biltryt! I definitely realize that Barudan and Tajima are the top of the game. Only reason I've eliminated Tajima from my list is that I tried multiple times to get in touch with my local sales rep and he never followed up with me. Oh well! I have seen Barudan's in action and am very impressed with them. That said, the additional $9K is a lot for a brand new venture. Just trying to decide if I should make that leap and know that I have a more valuable product in the long run (especially if it doesn't work out, then I know the resale on the Barudan is higher than the Melco -- not that I'm planning on it not working out, but just need to consider all factors of course )


----------



## TheDragonlady (May 21, 2015)

cortez1314 said:


> Do you think with more practice the Melco will be able to do that range well, or do you think it's just more suited to mid-size lettering? Also, how does it do on very thick materials (e.g. thick canvas, horse blankets, etc)?


I know that very small lettering is possible, it's just a little tricky for me to accomplish because I haven't been doing embroidery for very long! A lot of it also has to do with the materials my customers choose; many of them want thin or soft materials such as t-shirts or cheap polos that simply don't hold stitching very well. It's all about figuring out the proper backing and machine settings to use (and that takes practice). Higher-quality materials are easier to hoop and hold small lettering and details much better.

I've never had any problems with very thick materials. I've done quite a few fireproof jackets for local oil field workers and the machine handles it just fine (getting them in the hoop, on the other hand, is an ordeal!). I've also done several bags made of thick material. If you can hoop it, the machine can stitch it.


----------



## husar (Aug 6, 2015)

I was just quoted for the Barudan Pro II for 14,500. Where did you get the 23k?

I am also trying to make a decision and from what I have found the Barudan and the Melco are not in the same class. Barudan is a much better machine. Feel free to correct me if I am wrong. I am still trying to figure out the right machine for me needs.


----------



## dtogs (Apr 1, 2007)

We currently operate Barudan equipment. Great machine - company. That said, next time we purchase it will be ZSK...


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

Id go with Barudan. 

As for the doing tiny text. You need a few major things to get really good tiny text
1. Professional grade embroidery software that can convert outlines or comes with stock tiny text. Pulse has the best predigitized fonts by far, but does not come cheap at any level of the software. Wilcom has some really impressive stock fonts as well and is by far the best software for people just learning and doesn't intend to digitize all the time. 
2. You need to change needle sizes go to a 65/9 BP. 
3. really tiny tiny tiny text use a smaller thread.


----------



## molley (Apr 9, 2015)

We have Barudans at work.I have used the same ones for 24 years and they were there before I got there,they still use floppy disks.That is how old they are.I don't know if the old ones were built better but I swear by Barudans. If you keep them oiled and greased I think they would last forever.Good luck. Peggy


----------



## cortez1314 (Jul 13, 2015)

husar said:


> I was just quoted for the Barudan Pro II for 14,500. Where did you get the 23k?
> 
> I am also trying to make a decision and from what I have found the Barudan and the Melco are not in the same class. Barudan is a much better machine. Feel free to correct me if I am wrong. I am still trying to figure out the right machine for me needs.


Thanks, husar! I appreciate your input. I am curious if the $14.5K offer you have for the Barudan Pro II includes software and training, or if that is just the machine itself. My quote was originally for a COI, but I don't need a machine that size so I've requested a new quote for the Pro II startup package. Thanks for any additional details on your offer you can provide!!


----------



## cortez1314 (Jul 13, 2015)

molley said:


> We have Barudans at work.I have used the same ones for 24 years and they were there before I got there,they still use floppy disks.That is how old they are.I don't know if the old ones were built better but I swear by Barudans. If you keep them oiled and greased I think they would last forever.Good luck. Peggy


Thanks, Molley! What a great track record! That definitely speaks very highly of Barudan and explains why the initial investment is worth it!


----------



## husar (Aug 6, 2015)

Let me go back and look at the email.


----------



## husar (Aug 6, 2015)

It was for Pro II and hoops. No software or training.


----------



## sportasiajan (Nov 6, 2013)

I've used both and prefer Barudan, and in the UK Barudans hold their resale price better so selling on if need be is easier.
Like one of the other replies I wouldn't discount ZSK either, they do a good 1 header and like Barudans last for ever.

Janet


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

I wouldn't pick either. The Mercedes of Embroidery Machines is the ZSK


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

Also some of my buddies who are Barudan Techs and they will remain nameless for the sake of their rep have told me that Barudan just like Tajima is outsourcing some parts from China. The ZSK is German and you can get a compact for $15000 right now. ZSK has the best financing program in the industry. Notice I said finance not lease. You own the machine and the machine isn't even collateral. There is no 10% buyout at the end of 5 years. Your payment will be anywhere between 150 to $167 for a single head Sprint 6. There is no cheap plastic on the machine it's 94 to 98% metal/steel. No plastic reciprocators it has a metal clinker. It can actually run production at 1200 rpm's not just sew to that. German made and the craftsmanship is second to none. I'm sorry but Barudan is not on the same level. I work on more then 10 brands of Embroidery machines. Tajima and SWF are the 2 I specialize in and I do a lot of Chinese brands. There is just something about ZSK that impresses me. It has features that Barudan and Tajima have yet to tap into. You can set the speed individually on each needle what you want that needle to sew at, easy turn adjusting pressure feet, smallest arm in the industry to do jeans, shirt pockets, shoes etc. It has no picker to get caught on clothing or caught period. I could go on and on and on. Call Bob or Nick Mattina at ZSK/SWF Central and tell the Jeff Armstrong told you to call. I know those guys and have developed a great relationship with them. Trust me you will be glad you did. The machine, service, and financing are second to none. Who knows I may the guy who comes and installs it for you


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

Also please don't think I am saying a Barudan, Tajima, Melco, SWF, or Happy etc are junk. Those are all great machines. Each of them bring something unique to the table. You can't go wrong with any of those brands I listed.


----------



## danikasdad (Jun 19, 2014)

I have owned both Barudan and the new EMT 16 hands down Barudan is superior machine


----------



## xfuture (Oct 4, 2014)

I currently have 2 12 head Tajima machines. (paid $20k used) each. My Wilcom software cost $19,000 dollars alone sadly. 

The reason I have Tajima is because it is the best of the best. If you are looking at a Single Head machine, My list would be. 

1. Tajima 
2. SWF 
3. Barudan 
4. Brother 
5. Happy 

Melco has terrible support and is a waste of money. Without the software they provide the machine is useless.


----------



## danikasdad (Jun 19, 2014)

I had tajimad back in 2005 machine also good but not as good as Barudan I just ordered 2 zsk saw them at Embroidery Mart Nashville and I liked a lot of the features


----------



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

If you want to know what hold up look for machines not on the resale market. I will lay you odds that there are fewer ZSK and Barudan machines. That is due to their reliability in the work force.


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

I complied my own list if your interested and this is based off what I repair and have opertated.

1)ZSK
2) Happy (Can't kill off a late 90's to early 2000's Happy) Too bad Texmac is horrible to work with
3) Barudan
4) Tajima
5) SWF


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

Also forgot to add Barudan has a factory that makes machines in China along with Tajima.


----------



## husar (Aug 6, 2015)

EmbroidTek said:


> I complied my own list if your interested and this is based off what I repair and have opertated.
> 
> 1)ZSK
> 2) Happy (Can't kill off a late 90's to early 2000's Happy) Too bad Texmac is horrible to work with
> ...


Do you think the current Happy machines rank that high?


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

husar said:


> Do you think the current Happy machines rank that high?


Yes I do actually it is just that Texmac is horrible to deal with. I think Happy has a very good product they just have the wrong company in the US selling it. For $8995 the Voyager is hard to beat as well as the bigger compact for $12995 I believe is what it is selling for.


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

Having worked on quite a few machines and owned quite a few different brands as well I will add that the machine is only part of the question and the service and support after the sale is the other part. A good machine with poor customer service is still not a good purchase or investment.

To me Top Honors goes to Barudan !!
They sell a great machine and back it up with good service and support after the sale so investment wise I think they would be my advice these days.


----------



## cortez1314 (Jul 13, 2015)

Thank you all for your input! After much deliberation, I decided to go with Barudan and ordered my Pro II yesterday. It should be delivered in early October and I'm excited to get started. I'm sure I will have many more questions once I'm actually sitting at the machine, but thank you all for the time you've taken to provide your opinions here!!


----------



## danikasdad (Jun 19, 2014)

I have Barudan' and just on price alone when my machines lease was up I switch to Melco this is six months Ago. I must say I miss my Barudans big time. I have my Melco for sale. You can't even compare the two. I was at a show in Nashville in early August and the ZSK would be my next buy.


----------



## a123bonnie (Sep 1, 2008)

cortez1314 said:


> I am getting close to pulling the trigger on purchasing a commercial embroidery machine to start a monogrammed gift business. I posted here a few weeks ago seeking input on which machine to go with, and I've narrowed it down to a Melco EMT16 (newest version of the AMAYA XTS I think) or a Barudan Elite Pro II. The Melco offer is significantly less expensive ($14K for the Melco machine+Design Pro software vs. $23 for the Barudan+Wilcom software). On-site training is included with both.
> 
> I'm curious to hear from people who have experience with either (or ideally both!) machines and what the pros and cons are. Also, do those prices sound right and what makes the Barudan so much more expensive?
> 
> Thank you!!



I have used them both and the winner is Barudan.....hands down. My first Barudan was a 1993 7 needle. I used it until 2000 and sold it and bought two more Barudans. The lady that I sold the first one to is still working it every day. I have never had to have a tech to work on any of my Barudans. I do have the Preventive maintenance tech come out every few years just to check them out but I clean and oil them and they just keep on running smooth. The Compucon software comes with special lettering for very small letters.


----------



## ccUtah (Mar 23, 2014)

Good choice, own one myself. Dont forget the better you are at digitizing the better it will stitch haha. Best of luck.


----------



## tmcm1991 (Sep 22, 2015)

I would highly recommend going with either a Tajima or Barudan


----------

